# HP Image Zone suddenly not working



## Cindy Mihalik (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok .. long story short ... I've been using hp image zone for the longest time and today I go and try to use it and I get an error message ... "An outgoing call cannot be made since theapplication is dispatching an input-synchronous call" ... whatever that means, I don't know!! So any help with this would be huge.

I do feel that perhaps if I mention the following it may help you help me. Oh wait I have Windows ME (I believe - I only see it everyday ... shows how little I pay attention)and it's an hp pavilion zv5000, yes antiquated I know). Ok ... I recently had to buy a new printer for my office - so I have a printer at home and a printer at the office ... installed the one at the office which is an HP Photosmart, last week and everything worked fine. I come home and no problems here with my HP Officejet 6200 series ... and then today the planets must not have been aligined or something because I couldn't use my HP Image Zone and I had to uninstall my printer twice and reinstall it 3 times ... 3 time seems to have been the charm ... but still no luck with Image Zone.

I'm really hoping someone can help me because I use Image Zone a lot for work ... I like to use the editing features, especially being able to resize my photos.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and sorry for the long winded "thread"


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try uninstalling Image Zone.

Reboot.

Reinstall Image Zone.

Zee


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's another option ... (the one I use)
When you install (reinstall) your Printer/Scanner, You should have a choice to install just the basic drivers.

Then you can install the freeware Irfanview for all your Viewing/Editing work.
http://www.irfanview.com/
There's no need to install several hundred MB of problematic HPIZ Program when ~ 1MB will do all you need.

Irfanview can even run your Scanner .. See the bottom of this page ..
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/

You might want to give HP an Email .. and tell them you want their HPIZ cleanup/removal tool.
[email protected]

And Welcome to the TSG Forum.


----------



## Cindy Mihalik (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Noyb,

Thanks for the reply and help/advise - appreciate it greatly. This is a great site ... it's great to see that people are still helpful to one another.

Have a great weekend.
Cheers,


----------



## Cindy Mihalik (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Blue Zee,

Thanks for the reply and suggestion. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You're welcome, hope you manage the reinstall and it works.

Must say I'm also a fan of IrfanView.

So, even if you "repair" HP Image Zone, do install and try IrfanView, it's a must.

Cheers.

Zee


----------

